# L Plates for vertical Camera Mounting on a Tripod



## Mike K (May 22, 2011)

I guess I should be used to the price of camera gear by now but...

Any recommendations for the Canon 60D (which is probably like most Canons)?

Seems like Really Right Stuff was a popular brand but their website is down. Are they out of business?


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2011)

The RRS web site is not down right now.

You can also look at Kirk Enterprises : Quality Photographic Equipment for Outdoor & Nature Photography L-brackets.


----------



## Mike K (May 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> The RRS web site is not down right now.
> 
> You can also look at Kirk Enterprises : Quality Photographic Equipment for Outdoor & Nature Photography L-brackets.



Thanks. Any idea if either offer something the other doesn't? The price is almost the same.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 22, 2011)

Typically these Elbow brackets have a quick rlease plate for a specific system.
What kind of tripod head are you using and does it have a quick release?


----------



## Mike K (May 22, 2011)

Tripod is a cheapo Proline Dolica. There's a lever to release the "block with 1/4" screw" (can't remember the actual name) which is quicker than unscrewing. Would that be a quick release?


----------



## The_Traveler (May 22, 2011)

My guess that if Proline Dolica doesn't make one with a block on each arm, you are out of luck.


----------



## Mike K (May 22, 2011)

Wait a minute! I can do this with the tripod as is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so why would I need an L plate?


----------



## HikinMike (May 22, 2011)

I thought the same thing.....until I bought my RRS L-plate for my 5D. The biggest advantage was no more "creeping". Using it w/o a L-plate makes the camera off-balance and unless you have a supper great ball head, it's going to move.


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2011)

Ball head creep is why I use 3-way pan/tilt heads. instead of ball heads.


----------

